# Making your own T5 fixture?



## dfarns (Jan 7, 2010)

T5 fluorescent fixtures seem to be way overpriced, so I would like to take a regular fluorescent fixture and convert it. I've found a web site that sells the bulb holder pieces for a few dollars each, and I have a regular flourescent 4 foot four bulb fixture...but I'm not sure what kind of ballast is required and if the bulb lengths are the same. I'm looking for some advice or suggestions about this...


----------



## growman09 (Jan 7, 2010)

find one at a store and compare it take measurements but i think everythings the same except the bulb and the ballast


----------



## fuzzengrum (Jan 7, 2010)

I have thought about how this can be done cheaply and would love to know what kind of progress you make here.

I am severely lacking in the electronics knowledge area but from basic operation I assume you have to have a ballast that meets the wattage of the lightbulb(s)? Im not sure how it effects multiple lights and such

I would really like to find a way to power some of these bulbs >
http://www.1000bulbs.com/27-Watt-4-Pin-GX10q4-Base-Compact-Fluorescent-Light-Bulbs/38764/


----------



## supernovagrowlights (Jan 7, 2010)

the replacement ballasts for a 4 lamp is about $99 the good lock in sockets are about $5 so just for the sockets and ballast you are looking at $140, the regular 4 foot fixtures dont have reflectors, i highly recommend them for the t5 you dont want any up light for growing you want only down light with out the reflector you'll be losing some serious lumins, plus a ac power cord plus wire nuts and about 1.5 hrs for someone that doesnt know what they are doing im a lighting technician and i can take me .5 hour to retro fit and im fast so after time labor parts its proboly about the same in not a lillte cheaper just to by one thats already made. by the way i sell the 6 lamp t5 for $199.99 on my website www.supernovagrowlights.com, if you do try to tackle this project let me know ill try to help


----------



## snew (Jan 7, 2010)

I saw 4' 2 bulb T5's at Lowes for $38 including bulbs. Be hard to build a reflector, ballast, mount, connectors and bulbs cheaper than that. I wish I had found these before I paid $150 for a 4 bulb set.


----------



## supernovagrowlights (Jan 7, 2010)

snew said:


> I saw 4' 2 bulb T5's at Lowes for $38 including bulbs. Be hard to build a reflector, ballast, mount, connectors and bulbs cheaper than that. I wish I had found these before I paid $150 for a 4 bulb set.


 
I'm Not 100% sure on this but from what ive seen the 2 lamp models are not High Output comaptible, which means they must use regular t5 dont get me wrong the regular t5 are good but the T5 HO's are way better 

regular t5 output 2500 lumens per lamp
T5 HO output 5000 Lumens Per lamp

Twice as bright

snew are you happy with your 4 lamp set up?
i run a 6 lamp above plants and 2 4 lamps 1 on each side (all 6500K during veg and then 7 3500k and 7 6500K during bloom)


----------



## dfarns (Jan 10, 2010)

In the 4 foot size, are the 28 watt the regular ones, and the 54 watt the HO (high output) bulbs?


----------



## elegentsmoker (Jan 10, 2010)

no ballast all you have to is bypass ignitor or so thats what you tube video said just some info for you give it try let me know if it works


----------



## dfarns (Jan 10, 2010)

Has anyone seen the T8 to T5 converters? I've seen them advertised for export on Chinese websites, but I don't know if they are available here yet, or how well they work.

They make up for the size difference between T8 and T5 bulbs, and they have electronics incorporated for the ballast part. This would be a great solution if it works.


----------



## supernovagrowlights (Jan 12, 2010)

dfarns said:


> In the 4 foot size, are the 28 watt the regular ones, and the 54 watt the HO (high output) bulbs?


 
yes you are correct

I havent seen any t8's with ignitors
the only lamps ive seen with ignitors are HPS and some f15t12's they run on an h2 ballast all t8 should have a rapid start or a programed start ballast

if you go with the t5 fixture i definetly recommend the 6 lamp, if you choose not to go with the t5 fixture go with an HPS ballast set up and use a ceramic metal halide lamp for veg and an HPS lamp for budding
CMH lamps run on an HPS ballast but produce the colors of regular metal halide then when you are ready just throw in an HPS lamp

Here is the spectrums


----------



## MrBlanco (Jan 12, 2010)

I was looking into this and decided it wasn't worth the hassle to save a few bucks.


----------



## kwade42 (Jan 12, 2010)

anyone tried these?
http://www.kalyx.com/store/proddetail.cfm/ItemID/898146.0/CategoryID/12000.0/SubCatID/2805.0/file.htm


----------



## 1mikej (Jan 17, 2010)

i use the regular t5 lamps 28 watts from home depot. they work great. the ho are just more wattage not better. you just need 2 reg t5 to equal 1 ho t5. the more wattage the hotter the bulb. my plant can touch the bulb for a while before damage results. basicaly when your talking about t5 bulbs of equal lenth 1 watt is 1 watt, in fact 28 watt bulbs are about 2700 lumes at 65k which is more efiecient than the ho bulbs by 200 lumes.


----------



## supernovagrowlights (Mar 8, 2010)

if anyone is still wathing this thread, i just put t5 ballast up on my website for 79.99
it will do 1,2,3 or 4 : 4 foot t5 HO lamps
www.supernovagrowlights.com


----------



## Creek (Mar 8, 2010)

I dont see how you save any money building your own. Here in canada you can get a 4 foot t5ho sunblaster for $30. You 4 can link together thats only $120 with bulbs reflector sockets everything included


----------



## 10jed (Mar 9, 2010)

Fuham ballasts are very high quality and cheap. I have the "workhorse 5" in my veg cab which will run 3 @ 27w lamps and that was purchased locally for about $20. The workhorse 7 or 8 series will run 4 @ 55w or 6 @ 36w (wh8 ) and they are only about $30. They are an electronic ballast which is great for our use. I had communications with one of their reps to help me select and use the right ballast and he was very helpful. Super easy to wire these.

Jed


----------



## dfarns (Apr 22, 2010)

Jed...that's just what I was looking for. What kind of fixture (bulb holder) are you using the ballast with, is it a T8 or a T5 fixture?


----------

